# So angry :(



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

I`ve been dealing with excessive farting for two f-ing years now. I finally decided to go to the doctor and they said I might have H Pylori , So i got the blood test done and waited for a week for the results. Then today I came to there clinic and had to wait in a two hour line for my results and guess what ... It was negative . I don`t have H Pylori , and they said my blood was normal . I am so angry like I thought I finally new what my problem was.

I have lost all hope now , I really really don`t want to live this horrific condition for the rest of my life. I just want to freaking break something or hurt someone I am SOOOO angry right now .


----------



## RecentRecluse (Apr 8, 2016)

hey there, i totally get it because i've been dealing with this for a year now and it feels like a year long nightmare that i haven't woke up from yet. sounds like you need to get more testing done. despite everything i feel like i don't want to do anything hasty until i feel like i have exhausted all medical treatment first.

do you have other symptoms besides the gas? i tested positive for SIBO and the antiobiotics have helped the smell turn to foul to sour but it's still here so i just scheduled an anorectal manametry exam. they're hard to find but i figure it's worth a shot. this LG is the worse because it's so hard for us to live our lives without wanting to punch everyone that looks at us like we're farting on purpose!


----------



## RecentRecluse (Apr 8, 2016)

anyways the hydrogen breath test was how i got diagnosed for sibo. i got tested for hypolori and other things first via upper gi endsocopy but they wouldn't give me antiobiotics until SIBO was found. good luck and hang in there. try to grow spiritually from this because i know life is very strange for LG sufferers.


----------



## RecentRecluse (Apr 8, 2016)

telling you to be proactive and get tested for sibo because my smell has gotten worse since it started. wished it didn't take a year for them to find it.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

RecentRecluse said:


> telling you to be proactive and get tested for sibo


+ 1


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree. Get tested for sibo.


----------



## Alli Rami (Nov 12, 2013)

first of all relax and try to accept what u r.. try to adapt with your condition and enjoy life as much as u can'

then think about the culprit find a good doctor and talk to him about everything u r passing through

its not right to just complain and cry about ur problem.. I have leaky gas since 8 years and I got back to college and living a better life than when I was complaining and whining few years ago


----------

